# Question on some N02.



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

When adding some juice on my 04, do I need some other mods? Fuel injectors, Fuel regulators? Just asking because my co-worker scared me with a story of blowing an LS1 with N02 and no fuel regulation. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

No one?


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Depends on how much juice, when you apply it, etc. You could go mild to wild. In any case, a "window switch" is advisable -- this sets the minimum and maximum RPM's when the NO2 kicks in.

Jim Miller


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

'bout a 100 wet shot. do I need upgraded injectors or fuel pump?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Bringing it to the top of the page one last time. Any answers??:confused


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

im curious so...bump


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

pickinfights said:


> When adding some juice on my 04, do I need some other mods? Fuel injectors, Fuel regulators? Just asking because my co-worker scared me with a story of blowing an LS1 with N02 and no fuel regulation. Any help would be appreciated.


The NOS (N2O) kit will include everything that you need, Most stock fuel pumps will work adequately for smaller Nitrous applications. It is important to check to see if your pump can flow enough fuel to your existing fuel system, as well as being able to supply the additional fuel required by the nitrous kit under full throttle conditions. It may be a good idea to dedicate a separate fuel pump to the nitrous kit if in doubt. Other modification for spraying include, Retard ignition timing by a few degrees. Higher octane (100+) racing type fuel may be required as well as spark plugs 1 to 2 heat ranges colder than normal with gaps closed to .025"-.030".

More than likely your co-worker was running too lean or did not have the fuel line properly connected to the N2O system.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks 05gto. Good info.:seeya:


----------



## juice12ufo (Sep 7, 2005)

I would suggest a dry shot for a couple of reasons to start. It is somewhat of a myth that wet shots are safer than dry. There are 2 inherent problems with a wet shot, especially at dry shot levels (100-150 shot). 1 being that a fuel solenoid is much more likely to fail than a MAF sensor. 2nd, is that fuel pooling in the LS1 intake manifold is a problem. If the fuel isn't atomized properly or suspended in the intake air stream well enough, you will get puddle of fuel in the bottom of the intake. Well, guess what happens, you will pop your manifold and that is a bad day. Same with a fuel solenoid failure. You spray, and your fuel solenoid is either lazy or doesn't open. You will get a big breath of N2O without the refreshing cooling of the additional fuel. Massive lean spike occurs and boom... bad day. 

On the other hand you have a dry shot. N2O goes through the MAF, the MAF picks up the additional airflow, and the VCM compensates by spraying more fuel into the chamber along with the spray. The only thing to watch out for is freezing the MAF with the spray. On a GTO, if installed properly, you shouldn't have an issue with this. You have enough linear distance between possible injection points to the MAF. 

So, that is the major failure modes. The next problem that can occur is making sure that you have enough fuel for the flame. Since a wet shot will supply its own fuel downstream of the MAF via a fuel line and a solenoid. You only need to be concerned about having enough fuel pressure. On a bone stock GTO with a 100 wet shot, you should have enough room on the stock pump. You must make sure you have a fuel pressure safety switch installed. This will recognize a drop in fuel pressure and not allow the N2O solenoid to open. 

Okay, so we have covered wet... now for dry. Since the injectors are going to give you the additional fuel you need instead of a seperate line with a solenoid, you now need to be concerned about injector duty cycle. I would highly suggest if you scan your car and see a duty cycle of over 80%, it is time to get bigger injectors. You will very likely run out of injector before you run out of pump, so you need to be very aware of this. A FPSS will not save you from a bad result if you need more injector. This is because the injectors will be at max flow before the pressure drops out. You will then leanout and start melting stuff... BAD DAY. Still with dry shots, install the FPSS. If you put in bigger injectors, then you will still need to save yourself from running out of pump then.

Since I know who you are referring to, blowing up that is, I will tell you what happened to him. He was running about 400 RWHP all motor. He then sprayed a 125 wet shot. He missed the boat on a lot of things unfortunately. He got some bad advice, or perhaps didn't get the necessary advice from people he trusted at the time. He had not done any of the things I talked about on this post. No pump, no injectors (didn't matter remember it is a wet shot), wet shot, and most importantly NO FPSS. That last one really ****ed him. So, he was getting to the top end of the stock pump capabilites most likely just with the motor.  He then sprayed(or tried to) a 125 wet. Fuel pressure dropped, and the engine leaned out really fast, and BOOM... He had himself a bad day.


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree with Juice!!! I would go dry shot as well. ZEX or Venom make the best N2O kits out there. They will tap into your computer and if it is throttle fed setup then it will shut itself off when it senses the car runnign to lean or to rich or worse detination. I had a 75 shot dry kit on my old car and nebver had any problems with it. I would say go 75 or 100 shot but not over that is you have a stock engine. The LS2 will handle a beating but you cant push it to much. Look at the Zex kits for the LS2, you will be inpressed


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

I need to start reading my posting before i post it! hahaha Spelling


----------

